# first oil change



## 08VWGLI (Sep 17, 2008)

coming up on 1,000 miles and was going to change the oil since im done with the break in i figure i would drop some fresh oil in. Wondering how many of u changed it or kept it in longer after the break in period?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: first oil change (08VWGLI)*

What make you think that you need to change your oil? I'm thinking that a good look at your Owner's Manual should be a good indication of when to change your oil.


----------



## 08VWGLI (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: first oil change (08VWGLI)*

no real reason i just like to...i did it on my acura aswell....i just kind of figure i let it break in and now it would be good 2 put fresh oil in.Just a prefernce really...jus wonderin shipo what oil do u use


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: first oil change (08VWGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08VWGLI* »_no real reason i just like to...i did it on my acura aswell....i just kind of figure i let it break in and now it would be good 2 put fresh oil in.Just a prefernce really...jus wonderin shipo what oil do u use


If the factory fill is special break in oil meant to be left there for the interval listed in the owner's manual, then changing it early may not be a good thing.
When it is time to change the oil, read the owner's manual for the oil specification, then choose an oil which conforms to that specification.
Or you can also get one of these and read it:


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: first oil change (08VWGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08VWGLI* »_no real reason i just like to...i did it on my acura aswell....i just kind of figure i let it break in and now it would be good 2 put fresh oil in.Just a prefernce really...jus wonderin shipo what oil do u use


A few points:
1) I'm not aware of even one manufacturer that sells cars in North America recommends the first oil change to occur before 5,000 miles.
2) Many (most? all?) manufacturers enrich the factory oil with extra additives such as moly as a means of aiding the wearing in of the engine. By removing the factory oil early, you can actually delay the wearing in of a new engine.
3) Most engines are now "broken in" at the factory, and as such, the days of high wear metals in the oil are long gone (yes, wear metals for the first 5,000 miles will still be a bit higher than when the engine is fully worn in, but not like "back in the day").
4) While I am not what one might call an "oil bigot", I am very opposed to the use of non-approved oils. Said another way, I'm happy to use any of the oils on the "approved" list: http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf


----------

